# Reopening for Commissions - Free Drawing Raffle



## BeginnersLuck (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh I would _love_ to be entered into the drawing!


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Would love to enter!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, please!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I would love to enter please


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd love to be entered!


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

I would also love to be entered


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh oh oh me too lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I would love to be entered as well


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd love to be entered  Your work is absolutely phenomenal :>!!


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

I would love to be entered!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Entering


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful work. Would love to enter.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd like to enter


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Entering. The pics have been fixed, right, so they won't smear if touched?


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Me tooo!!!!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

WOW! Your work is incredible! I will enter!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the entry submissions! I will be having a drawing on the 30th to pick the winner of a free graphite portrait. 

Saddlebag - I always fix my pastel drawings, but so far I haven't had any problems with graphite smearing. But if you'd prefer the graphite to be fixed, I'd be happy to.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Ohhhhhh! I would like to enter!

beautiful work you do, you have a lot of talent


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Please add me too!

I wish I could draw horses. My art teacher said all my horses looked like cartoons and I needed to draw real horses, but he couldn't offer any suggestions on how to draw them better!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

4horses said:


> I wish I could draw horses. My art teacher said all my horses looked like cartoons and I needed to draw real horses, but he couldn't offer any suggestions on how to draw them better!


Nobody starts drawing perfectly right away, it just takes a lot of practice.  Here's what my horse drawings looked like when I was first starting: 










I actually made a thread about what it looked like while I was learning to draw horses. Here's a link: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/12-years-horse-art-92031/

It takes dedication but if you put the time in, you can do it! My best advice would be to look closely at pictures and use them as references to understand how the horse is put together. Holding up your drawings to a mirror also helps you see any issues with proportion you might have missed while drawing. Keep on trying and you'll get there!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd like to enter. Your art is beautiful!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello everyone! I put the names in RandomNamePicker and *danicelia24* is the winner! Thank you all for entering. 

If you're interested in a portrait, my pricing is on the first page. Feel free to send me a message if you have any questions!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

AHHH thats awesome would you be able to do one for my DH x-mas/b-day present???


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

danicelia24 said:


> AHHH thats awesome would you be able to do one for my DH x-mas/b-day present???


You're welcome!
I've been wanting to get back into drawing horses for quite a while so I'm happy to draw a portrait for you! If you have some good reference pictures, send them my way and I can get started hopefully next week.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

This is the picture I want but if you could leave out the halter lead and the grass in her mouth that would be awesome


----------

